

Why Facebook is Starting to Suck - djri
http://rileyh.com/facebook-sucks/

======
robbiep
The ads are becoming a major turn-off for me. I'm gradually turning down my
level of engagement with fb; I think for me social media is loosing its
usefulness- I would rather talk or have group emails with my friends, the last
remaining ease-of-use that Facebook gives me is organising meet ups when
overseas

~~~
djri
I understand the usefulness of social media, and I understand the need for a
business to make a profit, but when the pursuit of that profit bankrupts the
value that the business provides it doesnt make any sense. Over the past year
in particular I have noticed less and less posts showing up in my news feed on
facebook, and also on the 'fan page' that i maintain has been rendered
basically useless unless I pay to promote it, so it just got me to thinking on
how facebook plans to eliminate a lot of its value and still keep the average
person interested in using it anymore. And like I said in the article,
probably the largest issue I have is that a business I've never liked or have
a desire to like is able to post on my feed because they dropped $300 on a
post. That's total BS and is going to forsure turn off users. I could go on
and onnnn about this, hah. In the end I think this will be a great short-term
revenue stream for facebook, but will be the ruin of the company in the long-
term as it's users leave for greener pastures.

